# 70-72 hard top and post doors



## 72gto455 (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't find any good doors around but one door from a 70 two door post car, I just want to know if anyone has ever tryed to cut the post off and make them work on a hard top car?


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Not sure where you live but if it helps:

1970-1972 Pontiac Lemans GTO Door

no picture but maybe he could send you one.


----------



## 72gto455 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm in Canada and no one wants to ship a door here. Around here 90% of the parts are junk and full of rust so not having much luck with finding a door.


----------

